# Circuito radiorreceptor



## carlom (Jun 18, 2011)

Saludos a todos desde Venezuela. Tengo una pequeña duda... En estos días estoy reconstruyendo un radio con las piezas de un televisor pequeño (de esos televisores de 5 pulgadas, blanco y negro con radio incorporado), afortunadamente la placa está en perfecto estado. Pero cuando reviso tiene 6 cables: 2 blancos, uno rojo, negro, verde y amarillo. Distingo los 4 primeros, pero en los 2 últimos salen símbolos P1 en el verde y HG en el amarillo... Mi pregunta es que significan esos símbolos y que componentes debo colocar en los 2 cables mencionados? ¿serán acaso cables de ajuste y de la antena ambos o uno de ellos? Se les agradecería una respuesta...


----------



## fredd2 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hola, no se entendio nada de lo que queres preguntar! decis un receptor de radio y por otro lado decis una tele! ni de que componentes estas hablando si es un transformador o transistor o una valvula!
Explicate mejor y da mas detalles por que nadie te va a responder si no se entienden tus dudas.
Saludos


----------



## carlom (Jun 23, 2011)

Compa, lo q kiero decir es un circuito d radio q saqué desarmando un televisor d 5 pulgadas (esos portátiles q pueden alimentarse con baterías o con un adaptador) el cual posee su condensador variable, la bobina, un integrado CD2003GP, 3 resistencias (una d 68 kiloohms, una d 1.5 kiloohms y una d 37 ohms) condensadores cerámicos y 3 electrolíticos (uno d 2.2 uf 50 voltios, uno d 100 uf 16 voltios y uno d 3.3 uf 16 voltios) además d 2 zener (1N4732) como mostraré en la imagen... Además d mostrar los cables previamente mencionados en la alimentación (amarillo, verde, rojo y negro). Mil disculpas x la mala calidad d las imágenes, fueron tomadas con mi celular


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Jun 23, 2011)

negro y rojo alimentacion. blancos deben salida de auido.verdes y celeste deben ir al selector am-fm..ojo esto en un consejo  yo hice lo mismo con una  anduvo .... sino busca el datasheet del integrado y te va a decir como alimentarlo y las salidas y entradas correspondientes a su pin out espero haberte ayudado con esto amigo


----------



## carlom (Jul 1, 2011)

ok compa... gracias por el tip, al terminar publicare si tuve mejor suerte que el tuyo


----------

